# Seeking students from a School



## Lawrence (Nov 8, 2001)

I am interested in talking to any students in this forum from the C.C.M.A. (Colorado Chapter * *)  Evans, CO.
  Dr. Sheehan saved my life 20+years ago  (before he was Dr....He was Dave.)  You are VERY fortunate to have him as your Guro. Include the name of the present Senior student and the item found in the center of the weapons display board located in the rear training room...I will need this for verification that you are a student.

    Mabuhay ang Escrima!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Did you have any luck with this?


----------

